# ICD 10 Proficiency certificate



## lhoang01 (Nov 22, 2015)

I just finished the ICD 10 Proficiency test and the result said I passed (80%). However the blackboard did not show up any pages as "congratulation or you can print the ticket from here". I wonder how did you all can print the certificate out? My thought was i completed this test on Sunday so it might be late in system for posting? but again I wasn't sure about this possibility. 

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 22, 2015)

It takes a while for your AAPC membership to be updated. i printed my score as proof until its all set


----------

